# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Διασταυρώσεις gloster

## ggamb

Όπως εχω αναφέρει εχω ενα κάναρο gloster corona ανοιχτόχρομο (κίτρινο με σκούρα κορόνα και άκρες φτερών). Κάνει να τον βάλω με ίδια ανοιχτου χρώματος gloster consort? και κάτι ακόμα στα yellow τα φρίδια είναι το ίδιο έντονα με τα μαλακόφτερα?

----------


## δημητρα

> Όπως εχω αναφέρει εχω ενα κάναρο gloster corona ανοιχτόχρομο (κίτρινο με σκούρα κορόνα και άκρες φτερών). Κάνει να τον βάλω με ίδια ανοιχτου χρώματος gloster consort? και κάτι ακόμα στα yellow τα φρίδια είναι το ίδιο έντονα με τα μαλακόφτερα?


το σωστο ειναι να το βαλεις με πρασινη καναρα, τωρα δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις τα με τα φρυδια?μηπως θες να πεις μεγαλα? επισης θα πρεπει να ξερεις τι σημαινει yellow και τι σημαινει μαλακοφτερο, και πως αυτα τα δυο δεν εχουν σχεση με τα φρυδια. 

φιλικα

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω να υπαρχει καποιο κολλημα οσο αφορα τα χρωματα .ετσι κι αλλιως αφου δεν ειναι κατακιτρινος εστω ο ενας γονιος ,τα μικρα μπορει να βγουνε και ανοιχτοχρωμα αλλα το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ειναι variegated glosters 

για τα φρυδια που ρωτας ,θα το μαθω ,απο καπου σιγουρα και θα σου πω .εκτος αν ξερει καποιο αλλο παιδι

----------


## δημητρα

κ.δημητρη, προβλημα γεννετικο δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα, αλλα ποτε δεν ζευγαρωνουμε ανοιχτοχρωμα πουλια λογο οτι χαλαει η (στρογγυλαδα) του πουλιου. παντα προτιμουμε το ενα να ειναι πρασινο. αμα μπορειται μου λετε τι θελει να πει με τα φρυδια?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ,αυτο που λες αλλα και αλλα σημαντικα  σχετικα με τις διασταυρωσεις στα γκλοστερ , ειναι στοιχεια που πολυ θα ηθελα να τα ειχαμε σαν αρθρακι ,αν μπορουσες χαλαρα και οταν εχεις χρονο ,να μας φτιαξεις !  εγω ασχοληθηκα μικρο διαστημα 1-2 χρονων και δεν τα ξερω με καθε λεπτομερεια ...

για τα φρυδια απλα θελει να πει οτι σε ενα εκθεσιακο πουλι (που συνηθως ειναι buff ) τα φρυδια ειναι ιδιατερα επιβλητικα και εχουν το χαρακτηριστικο κοψιμο ,ειδικα στα consort που σε γοητευει .ρωτα λοιπον  στα yellow που ειναι σκληροπτερα και με πιο μαζεμενο στο κορμι πτερωμα ,αν και αυτα εχουν επιβλητικα φρυδια ,τοσο εντονα οσο και στα buff 

* να εξηγησω στους μη γνωριζοντες οτι τα yellow πουλια δεν ειναι yellow στο χρωμα ,αλλα ετσι ονομαζονται τα σκληροπτερα 

*Τύπος φτερώματος*

----------


## δημητρα

κ. δημητρη ο δημητρης ειμαι,μπορω να γραψω οτι θελετε αλλα δεν ξερω τι να πρωτο βαλω. κ.δημητρη αυτο με τα φρυδια δεν ισχυει λογο οτι χρησιμοποιειται λαθος τον ορο yellow. και για αυτο δεν βγαζω ακρη. yellow δεν ειναι τυπος φτερωματος καμια σχεση, yellow ειναι το ποσο εντονο ή μη ειναι χρωματικα ενα πουλι, yellow πουλι μπορει να ειναι μαλακοπτερο, μπορει να ειναι και σκληροπτερο. 

υγ αν θελετε σας λεω κ γιατι βαζουμε  yellow για ζευγαρωμα

----------


## jk21

σκεψου χαλαρα και βαλε οτι ειναι σημαντικοτερο ,πανω στα χαρακτηριστικα και τις διασταυρωσεις των γκλοστερ 

οσο για διαχωρισμο buff και yellow στο συνδεσμο που εβαλα ,εξηγω ακριβως τι εγω τουλαχιστον εννοω με τις εννοιες buff και yellow
*Τύπος φτερώματος*<<  Re: Τυπος φτερωματος!!στο buff φτερωμα το χρωμα ανοιγει προς τις ακρες των φτερων .το πουλι φαινεται να έχει περισσοτερο ογκο , πιο μαλακο φτερωμα και περισσοτερα πουπουλα σε σχση με τα yellow
sτο yellow φτερωμα το χρωμα στα πουπουλα ειναι εντονο ,φαινονται πιο αδυνατα τα πουλια (το φτερωμα δενει στο κορμι ) και τα πουπουλα ειναι λιγοτερα και μονο μεχρι την ακρη (αρχη) των φτερων  >>

oπως βλεπεις στην καθε εννοια δεν προσδιδω μονο την σχεση της με την υφη του φτερωματος (αν ειναι μαλακο ή σκληρο ) αλλα και αλλα χαρακτηριστικα ,οπως και αυτο που λες εσυ για το εντονο χρωμα στα yellow .κατ εμε και συμφωνα φυσικα με οσα ειχα διαβασει ή ειχα καταλαβει απο ενα φιλαρακι που με ειχε μπασει στο ειδος  ,αυτη που αναφερω εκει ειναι η εννοια των buff και yellow και οχι μονοδιαστατη ως προς την ενταση του χρωματος των φτερων 

δες και εδω ,οπου στα yellow προσδιδεται και η εννοια του σκληρου φτερωματος 

http://birdtee.com/Glosters.htm

The majority of the Glosters around today are the frosts (buff) as they are the ones that show the cobbiness that win at the show. The hard feather (yellow) should be used in your breeding program to help retain good ground color and feather quality. Most breeders will introduce a hard feather into their stock once every four years. You should then take a buff from a yellow parent and breed back to a buff again.



επισης η στοχοποιηση της διασταυρωσης δυο buff πουλιων ,ως υπευθυνη για τις κυστες ,προφανως γινεται γιατι τα πουλια αυτα εχουν μαλακο φτερωμα που οσο πιο εντονο κανουμε αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο ,τοσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι οταν δημιουργειται ενα φτερο ,να διαπερασει το δερμα και να βγει κανονικα ,με αποτελεσμα τις κυστες

http://www.houseofcrests.com/gallery...les_page_4.htm

As for that question about the use of a consort with a brow, it is assumed he was referring to the extent of brow on the consort.If it's a medium-feathered consort, it can be valuable.Sad to say, because of the years of pairing errors by breeders, most of the Glosters out there continually seem to come down with lumps or feather cysts.These lumps are as a result of long-feathered, buffed out Glosters being paired together. One can be given a basic route to go in the pairing of either browy or non-browy consorts based on long and short feather as a reason for the browiness or non-browiness as a starting point.

----------


## jk21

off topic  : θα ηταν δυνατον πχ κατι σαν υπογραφη να μας εδινε το στιγμα αν μιλαμε σε σενα Δημητρη ή στην Δημητρα την εκαστοτε στιγμη;  ::

----------


## δημητρα

συμφωνω απολυτα στο θεμα buff και yellow αυτο που ειπα εγω ειναι οτι τα yellow πουλια μπορει να ειναι και μαλακοπτερα και σκληροπτερα, δηλαδη δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι yellow=σκληροφτερο.
βεβαια οι δυο εννοιες μαλακοφτερο κ σκληροφτερο θελουν μια αναλυση.

τωρα για το ζευγαρωμα buff με buff οτι γραφει στα αγγλικα ισχυει. το θεμα ειναι οτι παρολο που ξερουμε οτι πρεπει να βαζουμε ενα μαλακοπτερο με ενα σκληροφτερο (buff-yellow) ωστε να αποφυγουμε τις κυστες, στα gloster δεν το κανουμε και οι λογος ειναι οτι αμα το κανουμε αυτο καθε χρονο θα χαθει η στρογγυλαδα του πουλιου. αρα οχι καθε χρονο buff με yellow αυτο 100%.

τωρα γιατι οχι ομως και οχι καθε χρονο buff με buff? οι λογοι ειναι:
1)πλατυνση των φτερων
2)μαλακωμα των φτερων
3)απωλια χρωματος

συμπερασμα buff με buff μαζι μεχρι 3 χρονια και μετα προσθηκη yellow. για τους πιο εμπειρους ξερουν οτι το παν ειναι να δωσουν ογκο στα πουλια αρα συγκριση πτερωματος και εμπειρια.

----------


## δημητρα

οσο για ποιος γραφει ειναι απλο: παπαγαλοειδη γραφει η δημητρα,  καναρινια γραφει ο δημητρης τελος. ο καθενας στο ειδος του. :Jumping0044:

----------


## jk21

> οσο για ποιος γραφει ειναι απλο: παπαγαλοειδη γραφει η δημητρα,  καναρινια γραφει ο δημητρης τελος. ο καθενας στο ειδος του.



Aυτο μαλιστα ! ειναι υπογραφη !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## δημητρα

χαχαχα. τωρα θα κανω μια ερωτηση εχουμε 6 πουλια και θελουμε να κανουμε 3 ζευγαρια πως θα το κανουμε? συμφωνα με την εννοια μαλακοπτερο-σκληροπτερο.

----------


## jk21

τι πουλια (υποθετω γκλοστερ ) ειναι αυτα Δημητρη; ποσα  consort ,ποσα corona ; ποσα μαλοκοπτερα ,ποσα σκληροπτερα; τα μαλακοπτερα προερχονται απο διασταυρωσεις γονιων που για ποσες γενιες πισω ,προηλθαν απο δαισταυρωσεις buff γονιων; ολα παιζουν ρολο

----------


## δημητρα

gloster πουλια βγαλε εξω τις κορωνες και κονσορτ και ας παμε στο μαλακοφτερο και σκληροπτερο και τα πουλια πριν απο 2 χρονια ειχε μπει στο κοπαδι yellow αρα μπορουμε να βαλουμε buff με buff. αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα, 
το θεμα ειναι αμα βγαλεις απο τα 6 πουλια φτερα για να δεις μαλακοφτερο η σκληροφτερο, πιστευεις οτι τα φτερα θα ειναι ολα ιδια η ολα διαφορετικα μεταξυ τους(μεγεθος-πλατος-υφη)?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη καλημέρα ,χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός πιστεύω ότι τα πούπουλα του θα είναι του ίδιου τύπου σε  κάθε σημείο του σώματος του ... αυτό βρίσκεται μέσα στο γονιδίωμα του πουλιού και δεν αλλάζει . Δεν έχει να κάνει με το μέγεθος του φτερού όμως στην περίπτωση προβλήματος ,που ήδη υπάρχει ,τότε μπορεί να έχει μια κλιμάκωση η ζημιά που θα προκληθεί στο πουλί . Αυτό νομίζω αποδεικνύεται ότι εμφανίζονται κύστες σε όλα σχεδόν τα σημεία του σώματος απλά στα φτερά οδηγούς κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά και μεγαλύτερη κύστη.

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημήτρη καλημέρα ,χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός πιστεύω ότι τα πούπουλα του θα είναι του ίδιου τύπου σε  κάθε σημείο του σώματος του ... αυτό βρίσκεται μέσα στο γονιδίωμα του πουλιού και δεν αλλάζει . Δεν έχει να κάνει με το μέγεθος του φτερού όμως στην περίπτωση προβλήματος ,που ήδη υπάρχει ,τότε μπορεί να έχει μια κλιμάκωση η ζημιά που θα προκληθεί στο πουλί . Αυτό νομίζω αποδεικνύεται ότι εμφανίζονται κύστες σε όλα σχεδόν τα σημεία του σώματος απλά στα φτερά οδηγούς κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά και μεγαλύτερη κύστη.


γιαννη αυτο που ρωταω ειναι αμα σε 6 διαφορετικα πουλια βγαλεις φτερο για να ελενξεις τι ειναι το καθε πουλι(μαλακοφτερο ή σκληροφτερο) τα φτερα αμα θα ειναι ιδια μεταξυ τους??? η θα εχεις 6 διαφορετικα φτερα????

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη άλλο κατάλαβα αλλά σε αυτό το ερώτημα δεν ξέρω τι να απαντήσω ...  :Confused0006:  Θα σου πω αυτό που με οδηγεί η λογική ,δηλαδή διαφορετικό ...

----------


## jk21

τα γονιδια ειναι στατιστικη  ...αν βαλεις 2 buff θα βγαλεις απο μαλακοφτερα ,εως πολυ μαλακοφτερα  με σημαντικη πιθανοτητα να εμφανισουν κυστες . για μενα και οσα εχω ακουσει ,ηδη με 2η συνεχομενη γενια ζευγαρωματος buff ,υπαρχει κινδυνος .μικρος αλλα υπαρχει  

οπως υπαρχει αλλα επισης πολυ πολυ μικρος ,να βγαλεις και yellow (σχεδον απιθανο αν και οι δυο γονεις εινα ξεκαθαρα buff και μαλιστα 2ης συνεχομενης χρονιας )

----------


## small676

Τα γκλόστερ έχουν έξι τύπους σκληρότητας φτερών,1 τα πολύ μαλακά και 6 τα πολύ σκληρά. Προσπαθούμε να ζευγαρώσουμε πουλιά με μαλακό με πουλιά με σκληρότερο ώστε να έχουμε τύπους 2 ή 3 ή 4.Όταν ζευγαρώνουμε πουλιά με πολύ μαλακά ή πολύ σκληρά προκύπτουν πρόβλήματα για αυτό και το απογεύγουμε. Με 6 πουλιά δύσκολα κάνεις 3 ζευγάρια.

----------


## ggamb

ψιλομπερδέυτικα! λοιπόν για να μιλήσουμε επι συγκεκριμένου ο κάναρος μου είναι αυτός της φωτογραφίας. Πιστέυω οτι είναι buff  επιδη όταν καθετε ηρεμος είναι πολύ φουσκοτός και εξέχοον φεράκια σαν χνούδια στα πλαινά των φτερών. βρηκα δύο κανάρες και οι δύο σκουροχρωμες χωρις καθόλου κίτρινο η μία είναι φουντοτή σάν αυτόν και εχει μεγάλα φρύδια που τεριάζουν με την περιγραφή ενός gloster consort η άλλη είχε στροτό φτέρωμα και δεν ήταν φουντωτή αλλα τα φρύδια της δεν ήταν μεγάλα σαν της άλλης. ποιά να πάρω? Εψαχνα να βρώ μια ανοιχτώχρωμη και έτσι μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να βάλω σκούρα, μπορώ να βάλω με αυτό το πουλί ανοιχτόχρωμη ή ίδια με αυτό?

----------


## thanmar78

Γιώργο καλησπέρα το συγκεκριμένο πουλί είναι buff (μαλακόφτερο) corona κατά συνέπεια πρέπει να βρεις ένα πουλί yellow (σκληρόφτερο) consort. Στο επόμενο άρθρο θα ανεβάσω ένα αρχείο power point του εκτροφέα και φίλου Δημήτρη Μώκα που εξηγεί αναλυτικά και μέσω φωτογραφιών την έννοια σκληρόφτερο μαλακοφτερο.

----------


## δημητρα

> Τα γκλόστερ έχουν έξι τύπους σκληρότητας φτερών,1 τα πολύ μαλακά και 6 τα πολύ σκληρά. Προσπαθούμε να ζευγαρώσουμε πουλιά με μαλακό με πουλιά με σκληρότερο ώστε να έχουμε τύπους 2 ή 3 ή 4.Όταν ζευγαρώνουμε πουλιά με πολύ μαλακά ή πολύ σκληρά προκύπτουν πρόβλήματα για αυτό και το απογεύγουμε. Με 6 πουλιά δύσκολα κάνεις 3 ζευγάρια.


δημητρη δεν σε ξερω αλλα σε παραδεχομαι,ακριβως εκει ηθελα να καταληξω οτι δεν υπαρχει ενα φτερο και λεγεται μαλακοφτερο και ενα σκληροφτερο αλλα υπαρχουν επιπεδα σκληροτητας. και εμεις πρεπει να βρουμε το σωστο ζευγαρι ωστε να εχουμε ογκο.

----------


## δημητρα

> ψιλομπερδέυτικα! λοιπόν για να μιλήσουμε επι συγκεκριμένου ο κάναρος μου είναι αυτός της φωτογραφίας. Πιστέυω οτι είναι buff  επιδη όταν καθετε ηρεμος είναι πολύ φουσκοτός και εξέχοον φεράκια σαν χνούδια στα πλαινά των φτερών. βρηκα δύο κανάρες και οι δύο σκουροχρωμες χωρις καθόλου κίτρινο η μία είναι φουντοτή σάν αυτόν και εχει μεγάλα φρύδια που τεριάζουν με την περιγραφή ενός gloster consort η άλλη είχε στροτό φτέρωμα και δεν ήταν φουντωτή αλλα τα φρύδια της δεν ήταν μεγάλα σαν της άλλης. ποιά να πάρω? Εψαχνα να βρώ μια ανοιχτώχρωμη και έτσι μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να βάλω σκούρα, μπορώ να βάλω με αυτό το πουλί ανοιχτόχρωμη ή ίδια με αυτό?


να παρεις μια πρασινη καναρα, αυτη που θεωρεις εσυ πιο κοντα στο προτυπα, αμα παρεις την buff με τα μεγαλα φρυδια δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα. οι απογονοι θα ειναι πιο στρογγυλοι. αν παρεις την yellow θα εχεις πιο εντονα χρωματα, αλλα πιο μακροστενα πουλια.

----------


## thanmar78

Δείτε φίλοι αυτό το αρχείο:

http://www.authorstream.com/Presenta...r78-1598956-1/

Συντάκτης: Δημήτρης Μώκας
Ιστοσελίδα: www.poc.gr

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη το ερώτημά σου το καταλάβαμε  διαφορετικά ...  μου έλυσες την απορία γιατί δεν σου κρύβω κάποια στιγμή τα έχασα... :Youpi:

----------


## ggamb

ευχαριστώ παιδιά νομίζω οτι καλύφθηκα! θα πάρω μια buff ,όχι πολύ, για να βγάλω μικρα με όγκο σαν τα εκθεσιακά!

----------


## thanmar78

Για εμένα να πάρεις μια yellow που να πλησιαάζει το buff φίλε Γιώργο.

----------


## small676

Φίλε ψάξε στο ιντερνετ άρθρα από τους Έλληνες εκτροφείς αλλά και τους ξένους, υπάρχουν πολλά για τα γκλόστερ , μην περιμένεις κάποιος να σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες, είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη.

----------


## ggamb

> Φίλε ψάξε στο ιντερνετ άρθρα από τους Έλληνες εκτροφείς αλλά και τους ξένους, υπάρχουν πολλά για τα γκλόστερ , μην περιμένεις κάποιος να σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες, είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη.


το κατάλαβα ήδη!!!! μεγάλος μπελάς τα gloster τελικά θα πάρω σκέτο yellow τελικά γιατι σήμερα που κοιτουσα τα φτερα του πουλιου παρατήρησα στο σβέρκο του μια κύστη, είναι σαν σπυράκι και απο μέσα βγαίνουν μαζι μπερδεμένα δυο τρια φτεράκια!! να κάνω κάτι ή αφου έχει ανοίξει να το αφήσω ώς έχει και να το παρατηρώ?

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως εχει κυστη .να το πειραξεις μονο οταν εχει υφη σαν μαζα πολυ σκληρη .οταν ειναι μαλακη δεν ειναι ωριμη να ανοιξει εκτος αν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη που εμποδιζει τη διαβιωση του πουλιου.ομως και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ,γνωμη μου ειναι οτι επιβαλλεται η επεμβαση πτηνιατρου για να βγουνε .στην σκληρη και μονο αν τηρηθουν αυστηροτατα μετρα αποστειρωσης εργαλειων και του ατομου που θα την κανει ,ισως να μπορουσε να γινει απο εμπειρο ατομο που εχει ξανακανει κατι τετοιο .Σε ποια περιοχη μενεις ;

----------


## ggamb

δεν είναι κλειστη! απλα απο μία φυτρα βγαινουν δυο-τρία φτεράκια, εχουν κανονικό μέγεθος ίσο με τα υπόλοιπα φτερά αλλα είναι ανοιχτα σαν τρίχες ειναι τοσο μικρη η βάση που δεν φαίνεται σε φωτογραφία και δεν είναι ερεθησμένη η περιοχή! καλου κακού εγω θα το παρακολουθω τακτικά. Επομένως η κοπέλα του θα είναι αυστηρά yellow!! στο Άργος μένω.

----------


## jk21

μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι σημαντικο ,αλλα βαλε μας μια φωτο

----------


## ggamb

> μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι σημαντικο ,αλλα βαλε μας μια φωτο


προσπαθησα να βγάλω αλλα δεν φαινετε τίποτα!

----------


## birdy_num_num

Λίγο άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα posts, αλλά σχετικό με τα gloster. Γιατί λέγονται gloster και όχι gloucester? Δεν προέρχονται από το Gloucester (Γκλόστερ) της Αγγλίας?

----------

